# Feeding raw prey model diet- finding chicken bones in feces



## ronald_durst (Nov 19, 2010)

Sam is 7 months old. I have been feeding him raw for a couple of weeks now mixing with dry food and eventually fading out. He has had some loose stool a couple of times and i have been finding pieces of chicken bone in it. Is this normal for just beginning the raw diet?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How much bone to meat ratio are you feeding? 
When I transitioned two of my dogs from kibble to raw, I did it "cold turkey" and they had runny poo for a couple of days, not diarrhea, just pudding poo. I didn't see undigested bones however. 
I started with chicken leg 1/4's and that is all they got for a week, then I started adding in other proteins. If you overfeed, the dog may have runny poo, or too much bone may make them harder/white in color. Add in some pumpkin or cooked sweet potato for a few meals, see if that helps. Also digestive enzymes/probiotics are a nice addition when transitioning. Sometimes the gut has to adjust to what it is processing, over a week or so, the bones should digest properly.


----------



## ronald_durst (Nov 19, 2010)

*leg quarters*

They have been eating leg quarters and a little liver. Im also kind of thinking that it is just his system getting used to it. I dont believe that my other dog is having this problem and he is about 4 yrs old.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would definately add in the digestive enzymes. He may have been having a hard time chewing the bones due to finishing up his teething, so the bone fragments are larger than what an adult would chew up. If you can get turkey necks, I would try those with some breastmeat or ground beef, turkey or pork and see if that helps. Green tripe(fresh/frozen) has natural digestive enzymes and adding in a heaping spoonful per meal is a great addition.


----------

